
AudioSet - jonbaer
https://research.google.com/audioset/index.html
======
stuaxo
First one I clicked on was tagged "bird, cheap" and was a 5 minute clip from
some bollywood film.

------
natch
In case anyone on the team is reading this, the web page is broken on mobile
Safari.

~~~
freedmand
What issues are you seeing, and which device is this on? (I have no problem
loading the page, searching the ontology and dataset pages, and playing videos
on iPhone 4 and 5s)

~~~
natch
An error bar at the top of Safari which says:

"A problem occurred with this webpage so it was reloaded."

The page can be seen below, but no interaction is possible, because the page
is in the middle of a redirect/refresh/reload.

The reload finishes, and the same error appears again, a few times. And then
Safari gives up, with a blank background and a message in the center that
says:

    
    
        A problem repeatedly occurred on "https://research.google.com/audioset/index.html".
    

iPhone 7+, fully updated with latest iOS release 10.2.1, non-jailbroken, many
GB of disk space free. Other sites are working fine including
[https://research.google.com/](https://research.google.com/)

